# Urban Meyer



## AMileHigh (Nov 28, 2011)

CALLED THAT SHIT WHEN HE LEFT FLORIDA! HAHAHA

Lets be honest. we all saw what he was up to. he bailed off the sinking UF athletics program. cant say i blame him, he got his rings then bounced when his team left. UF enters the "dark times"


----------

